# J-20: China's 5th Generation Fighter



## Maximowitz (Dec 31, 2010)

J-20

Interesting stuff....


----------



## imalko (Dec 31, 2010)

Aye, heard about it the other day. Here are few pictures that can be found on internet...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking like a beetle. I wonder if it is a Porshe with formula F-1 stuff or it is the Porshe body only with Pobieda engine.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks pretty cool to me. I read that many analysts consider Sukhoi Pak FA T-50 not as a 5th generation but as an advanced 4th generation fighter. Looking forward for more info on Chengdu J-20.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2010)

Prototype or technology demonstrator. Either is very scary. Not how huge it is. 75000-80000lb class by the looks of it. Certainly looks stealthy from the front, but from the rear not so much. Couple of observations.

- A stealth airframe does not make a stealth airplane alone. You need all the sensor/data fusion, LPI datalinks and emission management.

- China has always been reported as lagging in the engine technology dept. Wonder if this has changed or not.


----------



## Glider (Dec 31, 2010)

I know that I have nothing to go on but the engines do look a little on the small side for an aircraft of this size.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 1, 2011)

Some interesting and informed discussion here:

Flypast Forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting for sure. I am not sold on it however.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting reading for sure, with Chris though here. I'm certainly not sold on it but still quite an achievement for the Chinese, be interesting to see how it matches up...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 1, 2011)

All interesting but this is one of several "state of the art" fighters revealed by the Chinese during the past 20 years and the others didn't seem to go anywhere. (J-8, J-10, J-11, JF-17) It sure is pretty though...

In the link Max posted the photo shows the sawteeth around the landing gear doors - definite stealth configuration, but who knows, it might be for the benefit of those viewing the photo.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2011)

Glider said:


> I know that I have nothing to go on but the engines do look a little on the small side for an aircraft of this size.



It is supposedly using exsting engine technology, like the PAK FA. But also like the PAK FA, it is supposedly going to use an updated (greater thrust) engine once it leaves the demonstrator/development mode. Who knows... makes one wonder if this is right out of the Sun Tzu textbook. Release a supposedly latest technology fighter and force your enemy to waste precious resources with an unnecesary counter.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 4, 2011)

From the head on view the aircraft does Not seem to have the same degree of wing twist as the F-22... and hard to say if the camber and thin airfoil type is similar.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 5, 2011)

Built and financed by the American people courtesy of our financial crisis?
I liked it better when China had no interest in technology.


----------

